# Suicide shower?



## Yikes (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm traveling to Costa Rica in the near future, and I've heard that many places to stay have an instant hot water heater integral to the shower head itself, affectionately called the "suicide shower".  Any tips on how I operate it so that I get the shower part without the suicide?


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2013)

Follow manufacture's directions duh


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2013)

Maybe like this??

Coral MAX 220V Electric Shower Head Instant HOT WATER HEATER SHOWERHEAD

Maybe don't close the shower door so you can jump fast

And take your tester to assure it is grounded


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2013)

Point of service shower head


----------



## tmurray (Sep 16, 2013)

I was watching a show on Mexico a while ago that was about construction. Instead of using a water heater they just ran two conductors to the shower head. the water broke up enough after exiting the shower head to keep people from getting electrocuted. Scary stuff.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 16, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Point of service shower head


Showed this to my friend - - yup, that's it!

Point Of Service = P.O.S.

I think I'll try setting the temperature first, wearing rubber soles and with water shut off, before starting the shower.


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a good idea if it's safe.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 17, 2013)

@Rider Rick:  the only way I'll know it's safe is if I use it and don't get shocked.  I must assume there is SOME way to operate it safely, otherwise it wouldn've killed off too people already.  I just need to figure out HOW.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2013)

Take your electric tester with you


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

If it's grounded it should be safe? Water and electric not a good mix.


----------

